# Monty's Road to Recovery



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Rather than inundate the forums with a constant barrage of pictures and video clips I thought I'd just make a journal and keep everything in one place. It will be fun (for me anyways, I don't expect anyone else will be reading! :lol to see a start-to finish log for Monty.

So, to create an accurate starting place, Monty (formerly Hercules) is a 3 year old reg. Hackney gelding. He came home July 18, 2010, at about 2 pm. I got him from some people who had a lot of heart but very little horse sense, and no finances to speak of. They traded Monty to me for some hay.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Consider me subscribed! He looks like such a cute little boy! Love those hackneys!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Day 1 - Arrival - First Impressions


"Hercules" is formally rechristened "Monty". He is wide-eyed and terrified. He trembles and blows when I approach. He ducks his head if I move too quickly or speak to loudly. He flinches and leaps away at a touch. He has stress-induced projectile diarrhea, and stands shivering.




















Monty is skinny, but not dreadfully underweight. He has dirt and mud encrusted in his coat, matted mane and tail, the skin around his eyes was abraded by his long forelock, and a layer of grit under the hair against his skin.



















His hooves were terribly overgrown and cracked. I don't know HOW he wasn't lame or limping at all, but he wasn't! Tough little pony. 


So I didn't want to over-due his first day, to much, so I just spent a few hours getting him to accept my presence, stroking him and speaking to him and offering many, many cookies. He wouldn't take cookies from my hand but would eat them greedily if I set them on the ground in front of him. After a little time he allowed me to brush him out, as long as I didn't touch his legs or ears, and then rub him all over with a damp towel to get the grit out of his coat. It didn't take much to bring on a nice shine so hopefully some quality feeding will bring him to glowing health fairly quickly! He let me comb out his mane and forelock, although he got nervous when I picked up his tail so I left it for now - it will need washed due to the diarrhea anyways. He even let me cut a short bridle path with scissors. By the end, although he was still very scared, he was hesitantly reaching his nose out to me in a search for more cookies, and taking them tentatively from my hand. I put him back in the stall, fed him a light meal of one cup of Nutrena Safechoice, a half ounce of Weightbuilder, and a cup of soaked beetpulp. After he finished that (I stayed to watch him eat to get an idea of the condition his teeth might be in - he didn't drop a speck of food so for the moment I am assuming they are okay, until I can get in there to take a look and have the vet check.) 

Pictures of him after a little cleanup:


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

6/19/2010 Day 2 - Now to attend to those hooves!


Monty is already softening up in response to handling. Every spare minute throughout the day, I walk out to the barn and spend a little time standing in his stall, just petting him, speaking to him, handling his ears and face. He's eager for the cookies he knows I'll be bringing, and whinnies when I enter the barn in the morning to feed him. I take him out twice to hand walk him. He tries a couple times to pull out of my hands, an nearly succeeds at one point, so I start bridling him to hand walk him for now. He accepts the bit readily, and doesn't try to rip out of my hands at all with the bridle on, this is clearly a shortcut used before on him. Not a long term solution, but for the moment, while he is still familiarizing with me and the circumstances, it's a temporary fix.

Getting close enough to the front hooves to even think about picking them up proves to be the first big challenge, if I touch him below the elbow he flinches and leaps away. So I tie him, and start with the dressage whip and more cookies. Rub him all over his body first with the whip, since he shows a little fear of it, followed by a cookie. Then start rubbing it up and down his elbow, lower each time, followed by more cookies. In a half hour, I can rub him all over both front legs with the dressage whip. On to picking up the feet. He picks them up readily, but then rears when he can't yank them out of my hand. Shorten lead and keep holding them. Soon as he stands quiet, release the foot and cookie. Repeat for some time. Then start process over with other front foot. Pick up the hoof knife, nippers, and tap, poke, prod all over and around his hooves until he stands quietly, more cookies. Repeat with other front foot. Finally I am able to get to work! It wasn't smooth sailing from then on, but over-all he handled getting his feet done pretty well and with continued work should get to a point where he can be trimmed readily without drama. Here are the finished front feet:











Monty also got wormed, and now has a barn mate (across the aisle), my pony Misty is in heat and my colt is not yet gelded. Finn's brain surgery is scheduled for the 5th.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

6/20/2010 Day 3 - Back feet trimmed and vaccs!

I gave Monty his vaccs (except for rabies, that will be done by the vet when he comes out on the 5th) and let him out in my backyard for a short while to get some running and grass and sunshine. He played for a bit, called to my other horses, and generally seemed to be feeling good. I approached, caught, treated, and released him about every 15 minutes while he was out. He ran briefly the first time, and after that stood quietly when I came to "catch" him. At one point I put the bridle back on, and hopped on him bareback briefly. Didn't let him walk, just waited until he stood quietly and hopped off again. He accepted it well after the initial spook.

After about 2 hours, I took him back into the barn, and got to work on his back feet. Basically the same process as day 2, although he took a lot longer to stop kicking out with his back feet when I tried to pick them up. Eventually got them done, pictures coming (I haven't taken any close shots yet).

He got another grooming session, and this time I was making a point to be more vigorous, exaggerate my gestures and speak loudly. Flapped a few things around a little, purposefully "dropped" the brush a few times. He spooked at first but soon was accepting it calmly and looking at me like "what's wrong with you butterfingers". Asked the neighbor come over and fuss over him for a bit too.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

LOL! (sorry, the comment on Finn has me giggling!) 

I'm definately subscriping! Can't wait to follow all of Monty's progress.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

6/21/2010 - Day 4

Monty whinnied when I came in this morning to feed him again. He actually walked to the edge of the stall and put his head over the side for a scratch - definite progress already! He seems very eager for friends, just very hesitant on what kind of reaction he is going to get. So far he has never offered to nip or kick, other than the kicking out when I was trying to pick up his back feet yesterday, and those kicks were not aimed at me, just trying to get me to stop touching his legs. 

Not much to do today. I knew a big storm was blowing in, so I put him in the backyard again for a bit to get some exercise before it did, but I did encourage him to trot around for a bit and got a quick video of him. You can hear how bad the wind is blowing. But now that his feet are better he clearly has that classic hackney trot - looks to be a pretty nice mover! Got him cooled off and back in the barn JUST before the rain hit! Probably spend some more time this afternoon in the barn desensitizing and working on him getting a lot more casual about having his feet handled. 


Let's see if I can get this silly video to work. If not I'll just upload it on youtube, but there SHOULD be a way to do it from photobucket, I think?

Bah I can't get it to work. Back in a few with it on youtube!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow those feet were terrible! I bet he feels so much better now 

LOL Finn's brain surgery.....haha


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow! He's gorgeous! Absolutely love his way of moving and his flowing mane.


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

He looks SOO good! I can't wait to see more about him, his feet were so bad! I'm so glad he got such a caring home


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Subscribing!

I just love him, I think he will turn into a great little horse, and quite a looker.


----------



## snazzydandy (Jan 7, 2010)

He sure is a stepper... loved watching him move around.. i will be looking forward to updates..


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

6/23/2010 - Day 6

So I decided to try Monty out. I had climbed on him a few nights ago, but didn't do anything beyond that. Trying him out bareback would not have been my first choice, but my horses are porkers and I don't own a saddle that will fit his skinny butt. I'll have to find one to borrow.

He did pretty well, but he is GREENY-green-green. He feels to me like a youngster who has been under saddle maybe 2 times ever. If the previous owner ever actually rode him, which she said she did, it had to be like, once. He has no clue about leg cues, even for forward (he's just flinch if I tapped him with my heels), and neck-reining is non existent. Luckily I've been familiarizing him with "kiss means go" when free lunging him, so he understood that meant go forward. He has no brakes to speak of, although he will finally grind to a confused halt after a minute or two of check-release-check-release. I was riding him in a plain o-ring snaffle, I might check with a light curb to see if he knows more about a leverage bit, but since he doesn't neck rein I find that unlikely.

Monty will turn readily with direct rein. His ears stayed up and he didn't offer to buck or fight me at all, other then to sort of half-heartedly spin on me once or twice (which, bareback on Mr Skinny pants when my legs are hanging way down was no fun!) Overall impression - current knowledge nearly non existent, but plenty of potential. He was very willing and happy to go, just really didn't know what he was doing. I look really stupidly ginormous on him, though he didn't seem to struggle with my weight I certainly wouldn't ride him regularly, but neither did I want to put my kid on him until I know what he's made of!

Forgive the long shot pictures - my 6 year old took them *lol*


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Lookin good! Atleast he is still green and not badly trained. We need a color for that! He doesnt look bothered by you at all. Hes just so stinkin adorable...I think he is going to turn out great. Have you tried driving him yet?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Exactly, I'd MUCH rather he be barely trained than badly trained!

I haven't tried driving him, I don't have a cart. I think the "broke to drive" is likely as "subject to interpretation" as was his "broke to ride". He's still extremely worried when I get behind him at all - I've yet to even be able to brush out his tail, so I have serious doubts about how broke to drive he actually is. Seeing as he is a hackney, if he ISN'T broke to drive, I likely will have it done. But I'll try ground driving him once I can get him a little more accepting of me being further back than his flank, to see.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

6/25/2010 - Day 8

Monty got beat up. 

Not bad or anything, a few chunks of hair missing and a minor scrape on his shoulder and one on his rump.

I introduced him to the others yesterday. He's been in the barn with Misty, and she's still flapping her tail and peeing so she stayed inside. (Finn has suddenly realized he's a MAN now so I'm taking every precaution). I took him out on lead and was armed with the dressage whip, though my horses are all very laid back so I didn't expect much fuss. I DIDN'T expect Monty to be such a darn little instigator!

Initial meeting went fine. Everyone came over for a good sniff, a few squeals and posturing and everyone moved off to graze again. All seemed fine so after a while of letting Monty graze on lead, I let him off and stayed to supervise. The first several hours everything was perfectly fine. Monty and Finn played a bit, and he was largely ignored by Freyja and Fiona and Claymore. But then Monty got over-confident, and started picking on Claymore. He's run up to Claymore, squeal and front strike, and run away again. Claymore was just grazing and minding his own business, but after about the third time Monty did this, Claymore got mad and gave chase. It didn't escalate into anything serious, and Claymore chomped Monty in the rump a few times and chased him off, then would just go back to grazing. 

This happened a few more times, I would break it up if it seemed to be getting too rough but it was surprising for me. Claymore was a stallion until he was six, but while breeding was always pastured with mares, and he has been gelded for over a year now, and never acts particularly studdy, never did. Finn actually ISN'T gelded yet, and just this week started showing some typical stud behavior, but he and Monty were just fine. Monty was acting EXTREMELY studdish, arching his neck, posturing, and then charging up to Claymore, rearing and front striking (it was amusing really, total David and Goliath scenario). According to the previous owner, Monty had just been gelded when they got him, and had a severe infection from the surgery which they treated for a further month - I would assume if gelding had been incorrect or incomplete the vet would have told them so at that time. They had Monty for about 7 months until I got him last week, so I would have thought most the hormones would be gone by now, but obviously some of the behavior isn't. Monty was not bothering the girls at all, he kept having a go at Claymore, wouldn't give up. 

I guess Claymore would be the dominant male horse in the pasture, but he's not overly so, the most dominant horse I have is Freyja (and Fiona by extension), both of whom Monty completely ignored (and was ignored in return). I don't know why Monty choose to keep picking on Claymore. He was always the one instigating, Claymore would only go on the defensive and drive Monty away when he got annoyed. I'm a believer, generally, in letting horses sort out status issues among themselves and stepping in only if things get out of hand. After letting them mess around for about 4 hours, I put Monty back up. I guess for now I'll just keep putting him out for a limited amount of time each day, and keep it supervised, step in when I need to. I just find it weird that he is choosing to pick on Claymore.

Freyja, Finn, and Claymore are my core group. They trailered to me together from North Dakota and, while Freyja and Finn were pastured separately from Claymore out there, I turned all three out together here from day one with no issue. When Misty joined the group several months later, she spent a few days in my backyard meeting them over the fence (she was in heat when she arrived) and while she has always been "low man" on the totem pole, there has never been an issue with her either - of course she is a mare. Fiona being born into the group, and out of the lead mare, granted her automatic immunity and status, right now she is still young enough that she has the total tolerance permitted to babies. I think if Monty was calm and relaxed he would readily be accepted into the group, but he seems to want to challenge Claymore for status - it will be interesting to see where this leads. I find herd dynamics fascinating.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Maybe he sees Claymore as the weakest because Misty isn't in the picture yet. The new ones at our farm always go after the weakest because who wants to be last?!

I didn't even think of his behind issue when asking about driving. They probably tied the cart to his hiney and let him drag it around. The same way as they considered saddle broke meaning he has had a saddle on. Sounds like you guys are on the way to being quite the pair!


----------



## ALottaTrot (Feb 1, 2010)

He is gorgeous, and a great mover. I love him. Subscribing.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

My old horse Vodka had terribly studdy behaviour and he had been gelded for over a year - He would snake his head, charge, and was really aggressive. However ours were in a paddock big enough to get away and we didn't have facilities to seperate them - They were okay once the order was established but new horses always got the snot beaten out of them.

Bundy isn't as bad but is definitely the boss, and can act studdy sometimes. Both Bundy and Vodka were gelded late though.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

6/28/2010 - Day 11

I'm thinking now Claymore had a stronger influence in the herd than I ever realized, he was just the velvet glove type because it certainly never showed before. *lol*

It seems clear Monty is intent on "taking over" the herd - he's not just looking for status, he wants to be top dog, and that's why he keeps going for Claymore. While things are getting better out there, Claymore's defenses are much more obvious now. He keeps the group fairly close together, circles them and "stands guard", and generally in a separate pasture from Monty, or at least on the opposite end of the same pasture. (I have three large pastures that all are connected via gates - this time of year I just keep them all three opened up). I can separate Monty out on his own if I need to, but I'd rather they find a way to work things out. A couple times a day Monty makes the charge at Claymore, complete with rearing, squealing, and some serious acrobatics that would make a Lipizzan jealous. Gosh that pony is beautiful in motion. Claymore runs out to meet him, gives him a chomp and chases him away again. I might have the vet do a blood draw on Monty when he comes out to geld Finn - Monty is sooo very studdy, I'm curious about how complete his gelding might have been. I turned Misty back out now that she was past her heat and Claymore sucked her right back into the group, but still keeps Monty at bay.

However, as of yesterday, there is also another newcomer to the pasture, a fellow member on the boards here, Amarea, brought her QH gelding Stiffler out to live here. Shaking things up a bit more! However, he is submissive and non threatening, and my horses don't seem particularly bothered by him. I think if Monty wasn't already in the picture, having Claymore on high alert, then Stiffler would have been readily accepted into the group without a second thought. Claymore is not aggressively defending against Stiffler like he does with Monty, but he is however keeping him run off from the group as well. 

On the plus side though, Monty and Stiffler seem to have bonded already. Maybe because Stiffler is submissive, and Monty feels like he's "in charge" of someone now, Monty will cool his jets.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I was having major studdy issues with Nico and we got the blood test done. Our vet is terrible but we got the results pretty quickly and he is infact a gelding. I would think in Montys situation, it would probably be a pretty good idea. Nico is 10 and was gelded kinda late at 4. Monty is only 3...he could just be a spunky lil boy...or he could have been incompletly gelded. The test was a bit on the expensive side but it was worth it to be sure that he couldnt hurt the mares. 

Im glad you have a big man in the herd to protect your guys...I bet Claymore wont let him get near his girls!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> I was having major studdy issues with Nico and we got the blood test done. Our vet is terrible but we got the results pretty quickly and he is infact a gelding. I would think in Montys situation, it would probably be a pretty good idea. Nico is 10 and was gelded kinda late at 4. Monty is only 3...he could just be a spunky lil boy...or he could have been incompletly gelded. The test was a bit on the expensive side but it was worth it to be sure that he couldnt hurt the mares.
> 
> Im glad you have a big man in the herd to protect your guys...I bet Claymore wont let him get near his girls!



Well, I think he probably IS gelded, but I'm just wondering if there was some problem with it. He's only been gelded around 8 months. The previous owners mentioned he had just been gelded when they got him, but had a severe infection they had to have treated, he was seen several time by their vet at the time. I just wonder if there were some complications to the gelding procedure that weren't related to them, due to the fact they got him from a sale barn - (like, did they go in to geld him, find he was a crypt, tried to retrieve and were unsuccessful, so were just passing him on? It certainly happens).

I'm pretty sure my pony mare Misty is having hormonal issues as well - she was in heat on June 10th, and then back in heat again on June 19th. All my animals are just crazy *sigh* :lol:

I am glad Claymore is doing his job as well - without being mean about it - he's not attacking, just defending. I'd have a real problem on my hands if he was going after Monty.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Do you have Amish in your area? It is pretty commonplace around here to have the amish geld your horses and while they do a pretty decent job on a straight forward, two nutted horse, they are no real substitute for a vet. This is what we are assuming happened to my friends horse who ended up being a cryptorchid. They paid the amish $25 to geld him...so geld they did. They never mentioned that the horse only had one decended testicle. 5 years later, she is still saving up to have his undecended testicle removed. Your boy is probably just a lil ****er...I've found this trait to be much more common in ponies! Either way, your doing a great job with him. Hes very fortunate to find a great home where someone will love him and his head tossing, high steppin ways!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Corino - yes, lots, lots, lots of Amish around here. I didn't know they did gelding. I do have an amish guy come out and keep track of the work I'm doing on the hooves, maybe I'll ask him about that! I need to keep reminding myself that Monty is still so very young, that's a big part of it too. He's actually doing wayyyy better since Amarea's Stiffler joined the herd. The two have buddied up, and they stay away from the other group, though Finn is kind of a go between and hangs out with either "herd". *lol* But Stiffler seems to have really calmed Monty down, he's not gone after Claymore in about a day and a half. Claymore is still kind of "red alert" right now, but hopefully in a few more days he will calm down, and pasture life will be serene again.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Thats great then! He finally has a buddy! Maybe Claymore is suffering from what my brother suffered from. Every time he would go to a bar, some little snot would try to pick a fight with him. Mostly because he was 6'5" and 300# of solid muscle. He was also known to be a bit of a softy. The lil guy was just trying to impress the ladies by showing how he could take down a big old ogre like my brother! Funny...my brother did the same thing...just stood his ground, no matter what! Tell Claymore hes got the right idea...the ladies like the strong silent types verses the loud screaming pipsqueaks! LOL

BTW I love the amish. In our area there arent as many but they are great horsemen. I've heard horror stories about them being abusive and neglectful but the few around here are business like with their horses but always have fat, well trained horses.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

You know, I've seen both sides of the coin around here. Living only about 20 min. from Shipshewana Auction, I've seen some horses incredibly abused - particularly drafties. But that's only one side of the story - I've met some of the best horsemen I know among the amish. The rumors are not 100% unsubstantiated, but there are good and bad, just like any group of people, and those that mistreat the horses are frowned upon within their community just as they would be outside of it, though the law certainly steps in much less. You can not make generalizations about ANY group based on the bad individuals, it's still a form of prejudice.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Indyhorse said:


> You know, I've seen both sides of the coin around here. Living only about 20 min. from Shipshewana Auction, I've seen some horses incredibly abused - particularly drafties. But that's only one side of the story - I've met some of the best horsemen I know among the amish. The rumors are not 100% unsubstantiated, but there are good and bad, just like any group of people, and those that mistreat the horses are frowned upon within their community just as they would be outside of it, though the law certainly steps in much less. You can not make generalizations about ANY group based on the bad individuals, it's still a form of prejudice.


We live about an hour away from the Shipshewana auction... right in the center on an Amish comunity. And to be totally honest, weather the Amish abuse their horses or not depends on the individual people and how they were raised and how they raise their children.
And if you see an underweight or neglected looking horse that is still in work, it's usually a young Amish that has just moved out on their own... But yeah some of the Amish are BIG time horse breeders, breeding several thousand doller performance horses!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

*What a difference a little food makes!*

7/5/2010 - Day 18 - We can see progress! He's already gained a pretty noticeable amount of weight for only 18 days.

Monty has been here a little over 2 weeks now so I thought I'd post a progress report on his condition. He's already starting to muscle up a bit and get into much better condition. You can no longer see his ribs, and the point of his hips, though not gone, are fading away! His coat is incredibly silky-smooth and shiney, softest coat I have ever felt on a horse....if you excuse the bite marks from Claymore of course - all healing and no new ones - they have all settled their differences out there now.


It's easy to forget what a baby he is until you look at his face - he still has a very baby face!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

7/6/2010 - day 19

We also have some very good progress as far as Monty's ability to be handled and his trust in people. Although he isn't _always_ easy to catch, he will now willingly approach me in the pasture. He will also walk up to my friend Tracie, and last night he walked up to Amarea when she came out. He's starting to figure out people aren't going to hurt him, and that they often come equipped with goodies! I was able to walk up to him, catch him, and lead him all the way from the farthest pasture into the barn yesterday with only a hand on his halter - he didn't try to break away or pull out of my hands once. He's still terrified of spray (working on that) and doesn't like being touched below the shoulder, but he's coming along. He still shivers and tenses when you brush his sides, but he's starting to lean into the brush on his neck. I've ridden him in the pasture twice more now, and he does respond better with a short shanked leverage bit, although he still really doesn't know much and is very nervous. I've yet to do anything but walk.

A few pictures of him in the pasture this morning (from over the fence in my backyard *lol*)











Ahah! Noticed I was there










Ambling over to say hi and get a scratch










No cookies? K bye then


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow! He's looking good! How amazingly they change in such a short time with a few good groceries and lots of love.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

He is such a doll! Fun thread to read!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Bumping up for an update. How is the cutey doing?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

He's doing great! Right now he is "stealing" Misty about once every three days, and Claymore goes to retrieve her and chase Monty off, but other than that no more tussles in the pasture. Working on getting him used to sprays because he REALLY doesn't like it. He's coming along! I'll post pictures this afternoon!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

He obviously wants his own girlfriend.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

7/17/2010 - He's been here a month!

Well, according to the weigh tape Monty has gained about 50 lbs. He has I'd say another 50 lb at least to go. He has gained quite a bit of muscle mass, just from having pastures to run around, the boy loves to run. 

He will "let" me fly spray him now. He still twitches, scritches his skin and sidesteps, but no longer paces back and forth out of my reach. He will let me brush his legs, although he still doesn't love having his feet handled, keep working on that as he is due for another hoof trim. Too hot today though! He LOVES having his mane brushed, and loves having his neck brushes, although not so fond of his body being brushed, he will tolerate it now. He will let me walk all the way around him, although he still tucks his tail when I get behind him, he doesn't try to step away.


And of course a picture update!
























































It sounds crazy but I swear he's grown about an inch in height too. I guess that's entirely possible, he is only three after all.

I've also found out from watching him in the pasture, the boy has some serious jump! In my front pasture I have a tree trunk down I haven't been able to remove yet - my chainsaw is only an 18 inch and the trunk is probably 3 feet thick. When he gets going on there, Monty sails over it like it isn't even there. Do hackneys ever get used as hunter ponies? I know I've seen a few hackney crosses used, but I just don't have enough experience with the hunter/jumper circuit.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

He sure is looking good Indy! We had a mare come to the rescue at 6 and she great another 3 inches after she had proper diet and exercise. 

I betcha he would make a great little jumper for a pony clubber. That high knee action isnt just pretty, its functional!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> I betcha he would make a great little jumper for a pony clubber. That high knee action isnt just pretty, its functional!


Thanks Corino! He is actually a very pretty mover, and while I don't know how technically correct his jumping is, it sure is pretty. I'll have to get some pictures. I know even if he was mentally ready (which he certainly isn't!) he's not old enough to start training for jumping anyways, and that's something I would have to find a trainer to work with him for, it's certainly not a skill I possess! I'm just trying to come up with some sort of ultimate for him. He's too small for me to comfortably ride very much, and I have a feeling he will always be too much of an energy man to be suitable for my therapy riding program - though we will see, again, he is young, he might grow out of it. If he doesn't end up staying here forever, I will certainly want to find him something that plays to his strengths.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

awwww he is looking great, excellent thread!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

7/23/2010 - week 5

No pictures (soooo wish I had the camera with me at the time!) Monty got his first bath today! Well, sort of. No scrubbing or soap, but he got sprayed down extensively today. We had about 1 minute of heart attack and then five minutes of neck outstretched, lip wriggling "wait a minute, that feels good!" Today we had a major heat advisory today so everyone was getting a spray down to cool off this afternoon. Everyone else loved it, Freyja and Finn just close their eyes and sigh, I don't have to even catch them up, they stand in line waiting for their turn! Even Fiona seems to really like it. Claymore hates it but tolerates it. Amarea's horse Stiffler seems to like it too. Monty I had to tie, and he leaped away at first, then glared at the water for a few minutes, then stuck his face in the spray and looked perplexed. After that started on his legs, and he settled down and seemed to enjoy it. He did to a funny little pogo-hop when the spray first hit his belly (he is extremely belly shy. I think he's had a boot to the gut many, many times) but then settled down again, let his ears go all airplane and wriggled his lips. So overall, I think the hose will no longer be feared. 

As far as everything else, he's really settling in finally! He's almost a true accepted herd member now - he grazes on the outskirts, Claymore only makes faces at him if he mingles too intimately, but he seems to be tolerated near anyone but Freyja (Claymore will still gnash and dash if Monty gets too close to her). He and Misty will frequently graze together now, and Finn and Monty are starting to play together a lot more. Since I frequently go out and wander amongst them with scratches and snuggles on any given day, this helps Monty see contact is good without demands being placed on him - he rarely runs from me now, though he is still hesitant about getting more than a pat on the nose and a forelock scratch. He seems to know his name now too.

I haven't rode him again because I'm starting to worry that he is even younger than I was told. His papers haven't made it to me yet, and now that he's letting me look in his mouth, pretty much all of those teeth look like baby teeth still so I'm questioning if he isn't only a two year old. Sure wish those prev. owners would get on sending me the papers! Though seeing they picked him up at Shipsy, it wouldn't shock me if they weren't falsified.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

He's coming along nicely! Certainly is gorgeous! I'd LOVE to see some pics of him jumping! He sounds like he enjoys it!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

He sure does sound so sweet. Im glad he really is going to fit in. I wish my barn owner would just let them work it out the way you did. If a horse looks at another with a snarky expression...into the 'bad boy field' they go. I hate that! 

He may be younger. Poor little guy. Im sure he will get what he needs with you though. Im glad that he is fitting in. I could sit and watch horses play all day! What does your little boy think of him? 

I think the shot we need is him standing next to Claymore. Just for size reference! LOL


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> I think the shot we need is him standing next to Claymore. Just for size reference! LOL



Haha yes! If I can get them side by side without getting crappy with each other I will get that picture, would be great!!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

8/13/10 - Nearly 2 months!

Been a while since I updated this thread because, to be honest, I haven't been doing a lot to Monty other then just letting him eat up and grow new feet lately. I'm relatively certain at this point he is only a 2 year old rather than the 3 years I was told, so have ceased riding him for the time being. I'll give him over the winter to grow and fill out a bit more and start working with him more next spring.

But he is still getting handled and bitted and worked with, in the meantime, and I decided to take some pictures for an update on here while I was giving him a spray down (which he now loves, turns his butt into the spray to make sure you get it). He's going through a growth spurt - he's shot up almost two inches in the not quite 2 months he's been here and is just BARELY shy of 14 HH now.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow...he looks like a different horse! Hes not only getting taller, hes filling out too! He looks like he is still built on stilts right now! He needs to lend rosie some of those legs! I never noticed the detail of his blaze. How cute! 

And those ears! Look how tiny they are! Glad he is coming along well! He may just get tall enough!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow! He's stunning! He's so lucky to be able to call your place home!


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

wow, I've said it before but he truly is going to be a gorgeous horse!!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Just an update to this thread with a link to Monty's injury:

thread posted c/o Amarea
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/monty-got-hurt-*graphic-images*-63906/

Monty got a bad ouchie 

We know for a fact the injury had to occur within a 2 hour window from when I was out with the horses riding, at 4 pm, until Amanda showed up at 6 pm, and since the injury didn't begin to swell until after we were all sitting around waiting on the vet to show up, I'm inclined to think it happened somewhere between 5:30-6 pm Friday evening. The vet finally got there at 8:30 pm.

However it appears to be healing well, thankfully, and on the good news side we also have confirmation now that he is in fact a 3 year old, coming 4, so his papers are accurate and once he heals from this injury, we will begin riding him again in earnest and putting more miles on him.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

9/16/2010

Monty's stiches are out, and he is healing VERY well. Keeping fingers crossed that he will heal with no scar. He was turned back out in the pasture after being stalled during the duration of his recovery (with hand walks) and boy was he happy to explode into the pasture bucking and farting and tearing the place up!

The vet officially pronounced him finally at a good healthy weight, perhaps even a touch chubby and hay-bellied. He still looks too slim to me, but I'm used to my big fat draft crosses, and Monty is built on a narrow, arab-like frame so he will always look slim in comparison.

Also trimmed his feet again the day before yesterday and I wish I had gotten pictures. His feet are now PERFECT. Beautiful, completely healthy little feet. And he no longer fights and rears at ALL to have them trimmed, he stands quietly and calmly to have them done. I'm still surprised they have gotten strong and healthy so quickly, where Freyja and Claymore's hoof rehab is so much slower going, but I guess it makes sense - Monty's only hoof issue was neglect. He didn't have anything else going on, or any other "problems" with his feet. I'll try to get some updated pictures of him today!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

<--Waiting for pics of my little darling! LOL

So glad he is coming along. I wish I could do feet. That would be so cool!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Happy dance that the little guy is doing better.

Yes, pictures please.


I too am some what jealous about the feet. But honestly, I could never do it even if I knew the basics. Add that my farrier is some what cute and I like him as a person so being able to visit with him every so often (every six to eight weeks) is pretty nice.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

awww that's such great news! He also probably looks slim to you still if he needs to build more muscle, but so great, he has come along so far, congrats for your first rescue!!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Boxer, thanks, although he's not my first rescue, but thanks so much!

Monty's face is healing beautifully now. Just a tiny scab left, and hair is growing back over the wound and I am REALLY keeping my fingers crossed, it appears to be no scar.

I also rode him today for the first time in ages. He was a little doll, no problems at all other than getting slightly startled once when Willow charged up behind him. He really is a very good little guy. It's been some time since I rode him, with all that had been going on, I forgot how good he actually is. Although he doesn't know a lot, he is eager to please and so willing. I'll be trying to ride him just about every day, or as close to it as possible, for the near future. 

By the way, for those who don't already know, he is now looking for a permanent home. See his thread here:

http://www.horseforum.com/horses-sale/monty-looking-his-forever-home-64929/


Still no new pictures though. Darn it. Will get those tomorrow I PROMISE!


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Yeah sorry about Willow hehe... There's just nothing subtle about her LOL!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Amarea said:


> Yeah sorry about Willow hehe... There's just nothing subtle about her LOL!


That is so completely true! lol


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Just thought I'd post a quick update, since it's been so long. 

Monty has gone from a horse that would violently rip the lead out of your hands, to a horse I can lead around with just a hand under his chin.

He has gone from a horse that would run to the farthest end of the pasture and puff and blow at any stranger, to a horse that has found it is well worth his time to be first in line to greet any new stranger. (Because people are cookie bearers!)

First couple times I trimmed his horribly overgrown feet, it was in the air while he was continually rearing. Now he stands to have his feet done like a pro, his feet are perfect, 100% sound, and I can trim him all the way around in about 20 minutes.

He used to flinch at any touch - a stroke, a brush, didn't matter what it was, he didn't like it. Now I can touch him anywhere, pat him firmly, walk behind him, exclaim and shove him on his rear and he just stares at me like "dude, why are you so weird." 

The day Monty arrived:












A now, a bit over 1 year later:


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

wow he looks sooo much better!!! You have done such a good job with him he is such a looker! :]


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

He's beautiful!!!


----------

